
What the mass resignations at Deadspin tell us about work in America - chipotle_coyote
https://www.vox.com/identities/2019/11/1/20941677/deadspin-resignations-writers-workers-quit
======
ratsmack
One thing is for sure, it will now be a lot easier for management to hire
people with the goal of producing the targeted content instead of personnel
writing screeds of political bias unrelated to the publishers desires.

~~~
skyyler
Isn't that kind of the draw of Deadspin? It's not bland...

